# WTB: 9.5-10ft 8wt fly rod



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I know I should have posted this on the Buy/Sell forum but I figured I would cut to the chase. Looking for a inexpensive 8wt 9 1/2 - 10 ft fly rod. I need a back up...just in case. You know how it goes  I am in the Columbus area. Thanks!
Mike


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Have a Scott S3 8wt. 9'6" 4 pc. for $300.


----------



## fisher (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a slightly used Echo Classic 8wt, 9' 4pc for $100. Includes sock and tube. This rod has caught a lot of Michigan Slamon and Steelhead.
The action is not superfast like many very high end rods so it is a little more forgiving, and when you slow your false cast down a bit and let the rod load in the midsection it will launch line like crazy.

I also have a brand new Okuma Magnitude, with plastic over the cork still with sock and tube for $40.

I have a G loomis 7wt 9' Adventure Series Rod with matching G Loomis Venture reel both in the gold anodized finish that I will sell for $400 with Orvis line, sock, and tube. 
This rod is a 2 pc rod.

Finally I have a 13' 6" 8wt LOOP Blackline Spey rod that I will sell for $400 with a new RIO 550 grain Skagit fly line. (The line cost $100 new).


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

is it a spey outfit.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

I have a St. Croix Pro Graphite PF908, 9ft 8wt... I'd sell cheap, only used a few times... message if interested... looks like your getting quite a few options.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey ...thanks for all of the posts. I found a 10' 7 wt at my local Orvis dealer (Mad River Outfitters). Looking fwd to getting it out here in the next month or so for some salmon and steelhead.


----------

